# The Kitchen



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

Your Favorite munchies, Your most hated foods,   Anything related to the kitchen


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2003)

Chili

1 lb. ground beef / turkey
1 can (28 oz) Tomato Puree
1 can (12 oz) Tomato Paste
1 can (28 oz) water
1 Large Green Pepper, cubed small
1 Large Onion, cubed small
1 can Kidney Beans (about 15 oz)
1 to 6 Tablespoons hot sauce (depending on how much "heat" you want)
salt & pepper to taste
4 tablespoons sugar

In a large sauce pan brown the meat
Add Tomato Puree, paste, water, green pepper,  onion, kidney beans (including liquid),
salt, pepper and sugar.

Mix thoroughly and heat over medium flame for about 30-45 minutes

Serves 4-6


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

That sounds excellent Bob~!  Guess what I use as my secret ingrediant.. Hershey's kisses.. seriously.. they cut the acid and add just the right something!!

 Man I'm hungry now.. that and some cornbread.. mmmmmmms


----------



## Ender (Aug 19, 2003)

Burrrrp....ahhh


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

Cookies................Cookies are good


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Chili
> 
> 1 lb. ground beef / turkey
> ...



I don't know about the green pepper and onion!   
I am not big on spices....
My dad makes a chili with peppers...it is HOT!  But good!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2003)

I wrote a small cookbook a decade back for living on a budget.

I'll see if I can scrounge up a few others.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

Bob, ohhh recipes are fun~!  Looking forward to them ~!

Ok everyone. .what's the weirdest most outlandish food you like.... or  something people just look at you strangely as you're eating it..

I'm trying to think of mine


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Bob, ohhh recipes are fun~!  Looking forward to them ~!
> 
> Ok everyone. .what's the weirdest most outlandish food you like.... or  something people just look at you strangely as you're eating it..
> ...



Sushi and Sashumi (* Spelling *)


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Sushi and Sashumi (* Spelling *) *



I think sushi and me is a texture 'thing' that I just can't handle ..  My tongue  doesn't care for the raw fish feel *G*


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I think sushi and me is a texture 'thing' that I just can't handle ..  My tongue  doesn't care for the raw fish feel *G* *



Raw squid=absolutely-friggin'-*vile*

Cthulhu


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

I can remember my dad bringing home some horrendous looking package.. I peeked into it.. and gagged.. Brains.. 
he was pure Scottish.. and loved Haggis,  Tripe, sweetbreads.. oh gross~!!!


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 19, 2003)

my wife was raised in italy (navy brat---1/2 italian)...and she makes this thing called fatini.....It is only fried steak...Very very thin.......I have not met 1 person who has tried this and hasnt' fallen in love with it....Every one in my family, every friend i have that has tried this, says it is their favorite thing to eat...And my wifes is  only about 1/2 as good as my mother in laws!!!

Fatini for me!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 19, 2003)

Nacho Meat: 

1 + lbs of Ground Sirlion

Brown the meat, strain the grease as you go.

Add in:
One Packet of Hot Taco season
One Packet of regular (* Can be low sodium *)

Add in Onion Powder to color (* Cover the meat *)
Add in Garlic Powdre to color (* Cover the meat *)
Add in Chili Powder to color.
(* You can add in fresh onions or Garlic instead *)

Add in two cups of water

Simmer until texture is correct 

Note: I never measure anything, it is all to taste and approximations


----------



## tkdcanada (Aug 19, 2003)

My son likes to eat burritoes stuffed with a banana, peanut butter, cheese whiz AND jam.  

Myself, I love toast with peanut butter and cheese whiz.  Yummy!


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 19, 2003)

isn't it funny the weird combinations of foods we will put together......but it isn't really that weird, as it all goes to the same place.....but to put it together as a combintion just sounds so odd!!!


----------



## tkdcanada (Aug 19, 2003)

True.  One of my kids will eat anything and the other hardly likes anything.  I always wondered about that when people say:  "It all goes down the same hole anyway."  Maybe so, but the problem is our taste buds before it goes down, so why on earth would that comment make an unwilling person want to eat a certain food combination??     Just one of those things I always thought made very little sense.


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 19, 2003)

from my bachelor years....i could cook, but not make big meals...i learned to mix many things together...just to fill me up...So I might have scrambled eggs, hot dogs and doritoes....
I think that may be 3 of the 4 major food groups....i know it dont sound very good together.....but....it beats mashing potatoes, cooking ham, and green beans....for a table of 1.


----------



## tkdcanada (Aug 19, 2003)

I suppose.  It's nice these days that there are quite a few really good and healthy single serving complete meals in the frozen foods section at the grocery store.  Quick to eat, good for you and much better that the TV dinners of the 70's!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 20, 2003)

For some reason, people can't seem to stomach my combining cottage cheese and ketchup.  :idunno: 
I'm also partial to White Castle burgers, but that may not technically qualify as food.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2003)

Y'all are makin me hungry....


----------



## Seig (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Chili
> 
> 1 lb. ground beef / turkey
> ...


 WHAT?!? No crushed oreos?


----------



## Seig (Aug 20, 2003)

I love a liverwurst, onion, and mustard sandwhich.  The onion must be a sweet vidalia though.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 20, 2003)

My wife thinks I'm nuts when I order sushi or a bucket of raw oysters!!  'course the dislike of my ordering raw oysters could be something else entirely:shrug:   But give me sushi and a little wasabi or oysters and a little horseradish and tobasco and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Seig (Aug 20, 2003)

My brother used to work in a place that once a week would serve oysters raw or other wise for $.10 a piece.  He had to shuck them.  He used to get infuriated that was the day of the week I showed up and would order two or three dozen raw, and sit there and eat them as he shucked them.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tkdcanada _
> *True.  One of my kids will eat anything and the other hardly likes anything.  I always wondered about that when people say:  "It all goes down the same hole anyway."  Maybe so, but the problem is our taste buds before it goes down, so why on earth would that comment make an unwilling person want to eat a certain food combination??     Just one of those things I always thought made very little sense. *




I used to be like that. Me and my brother always wanted differant VERY select meals at meal times. Now for a good few years my mother was nice and made us our seperate meals and so on, until one day she snapped.....and decided that until we ate what we were given all we were getting was Pasta, Pasta and more Pasta without any source or anything. After a few weeks of eating Pasta and argueing I gave up and now eat absolutely anything and would like to become a Chef. My brother is a lot better but still slightly fussy.....:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 20, 2003)

Take a banana.. slice it through the skin length wise..  stuff in broken up hersheys chocolate bar or hersheys kisses,  and a few mini marshmallows.. close skin together ..wrap in aluminum foil,  bake either in the oven for 7 minutes .. keep an eye on it for bubbling through the foil at 350 degrees.. or on a grill .. eat like it is.. or add ice cream around it.. for an amazing banana split


----------



## tkdcanada (Aug 20, 2003)

Mmmmm.  That banana split sounds delicious!  I'll definitely have to try that.

Quote from MOB "...my mother was nice and made us our separate meals...."

I don't do that.  Whatever I make is what's available, however, they can choose from that - which turns out to be very little variety for the fussy one!  But it's her problem.  It's only my job to offer a variety of good food.  The rest is up to them.  I actually told her last week that she will have to start forcing herself to eat certain things since it's getting ridiculous.  She won't eat some things that she usually likes just because they are cooked differently!  She loves chicken, but won't eat if cooked on the BBQ.  Go figure.  For lunches though, I do accomodate.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 20, 2003)

oh one of my friends gave me  fresh from the garden veggies last night.. corn on the cob, cukes, maters.. even some beets.. can't beat that 

grill the corn and some onions with the maters with a big juicey steak.. oh yeah dinner will be good ... ~!


----------



## Ender (Aug 20, 2003)

I want a freakin happy meal!


----------



## Seig (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I used to be like that. Me and my brother always wanted differant VERY select meals at meal times. Now for a good few years my mother was nice and made us our seperate meals and so on, until one day she snapped.....and decided that until we ate what we were given all we were getting was Pasta, Pasta and more Pasta without any source or anything. After a few weeks of eating Pasta and argueing I gave up and now eat absolutely anything and would like to become a Chef. My brother is a lot better but still slightly fussy.....:shrug: *


Never heard of anyone that didn't love a great chef, except the people that work with them.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *I want a freakin happy meal! *



well go get a freakin' happy meal.. but I claim the toy.. ~!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Never heard of anyone that didn't love a great chef, except the people that work with them. *



Man I can't imagine working for a chef.. all the scut work.. no way.. Emeril I bet runs a very tight leash on his helpers...
that reminds me..  there's corn that needs to be shucked Seig..


----------



## Seig (Aug 20, 2003)

*True* Southern Maryland Crab Cakes and  SouthMD Fried Chicken.....Taste Bud heaven.....


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tkdcanada _
> *She loves chicken, but won't eat if cooked on the BBQ.  Go figure.  For lunches though, I do accomodate. *




I'm slightly like that with Tomatoes. I love Tomato sauce, I will have tomatoe pieces in like a sauce and I LOVE Tomatoe juice. I will however.......not eat Tomatoes normal:shrug:


----------



## tkdcanada (Aug 20, 2003)

Go figure!


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 20, 2003)

Since this is the kitchen I'll give you all some tips that were sent to me for healthy eating

Q: I've heard that cardiovascular exercise can prolong life. Is this true? 

A: Your heart is only good for so many beats, and that's it ... don't waste them on exercise. Everything wears out eventually. Speeding up your heart will not make you live longer; that's like saying you can extend the life of your car by driving it faster. Want to live longer? Take a nap. 

Q: Should I cut down on meat and eat more fruits and vegetables? 

A: You must grasp logistical efficiencies. What does a cow eat? Hay and corn.  And what are these? Vegetables. So a steak is nothing more than an efficient mechanism of delivering vegetables to your system. Need grain? Eat chicken. Beef is also a good source of field grass (green leafy vegetable). And a pork chop can give you 100% of your recommended daily allowance of vegetable slop. 

Q: Is beer or wine bad for me? 

A: Look, it goes to the earlier point about fruits and vegetables. As we all know, scientists divide everything in the world into three categories: animal, mineral, and vegetable. We all know that beer and wine are not animal, and they are not on the periodic table of elements, so that only leaves one thing, right? My advice: Have a burger and a beer and enjoy your liquid vegetables. 

Q: How can I calculate my body/fat ratio? 

A: Well, if you have a body, and you have body fat, your ratio is one to one If you have two bodies, your ratio is two to one, etc. 

Q: What are some of the advantages of participating in a regular exercise 
program? 

A: Can't think of a single one, sorry. My philosophy is: No Pain ... Good. 

Q: Aren't fried foods bad for you? 

A: You're not listening. Foods are fried these days in vegetable oil. In fact, they're permeated in it. How could getting more vegetables be bad for you? 

Q: What's the secret to healthy eating? 

A: Thicker gravy. 

Q: Will sit-ups help prevent me from getting a little soft around the middle? 

A: Definitely not! When you exercise a muscle, it gets bigger. You 
should only be doing sit-ups if you want a bigger stomach. 

Q: Is chocolate bad for me? 

A: Are you crazy? HELLO ...... Cocoa beans ... another vegetable! 
"It's the best feel good food around!" 

Well, I hope this has cleared up any misconceptions you may have had 
about food and diets. Have a cookie ... flour is a veggie! One more thing. 
"When life hands you lemons, ask for a bottle of tequila and some salt."


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Man I can't imagine working for a chef.. all the scut work.. no way.. Emeril I bet runs a very tight leash on his helpers...
> that reminds me..  there's corn that needs to be shucked Seig..  *



I worked for one (Chef) for about three months in school.

I was done with him when  would not taste the raw Meat seasoned for the ghoulash. I touched for texture, and smelt it for aroma or seasonings, he was very disappointed in me. I was trying to make a chef out of me, and I wanted to be an engineer. I cam to his notice when he was looking for a sharp knife and saw I was cutting veggies, he came and took my knife to use himself and then I went and got another and put an edge on that one. Heck if they want to pay me to put edges on blades then so be it


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 20, 2003)

theLetch~! hahaaa ~!!I'm still laughing.. I'm going to abide by those rules~!!!  Very good~!

*shaking my head and smiling*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2003)

Bachalor Gormet Dinner


requires:
1 block of cheese
1 box of crackers

1- cut cheese into chunks 
2- place 1 chunk between 2 crackers
3- eat
4- repeat until full, or cheese is gone.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Bachalor Gormet Dinner
> 
> 
> ...



I've had that Gourmet Dinner..~!!  Bachelorette style .. add parsley for garnish


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 21, 2003)

Bachelor Gourmet Dinner 2

Ingredients:
Big bag of large pretzels
Jar of dipping mustard
Copious amounts of cold beer
TV with somthing good on (hardest to obtain)
Comfortable furniture

Gather first three ingredients, sit/recline on furniture.
Turn on TV, tune into "good" program.
Open bag of pretzels, jar of mustard, and first of many beers.
Dip pretzel in mustard, eat, wash down with beer.
Continue until out of pretzels.
If you ran out of beer first, you are not truly a bachelor.  Check around, you've got a wife somewhere.


----------



## Seig (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I'm slightly like that with Tomatoes. I love Tomato sauce, I will have tomatoe pieces in like a sauce and I LOVE Tomatoe juice. I will however.......not eat Tomatoes normal:shrug: *


I love raw tomatoes, but put a stewed tomato in forn of me and you're liable to be wearing it.


----------



## Ender (Aug 21, 2003)

nuttin better n cold pizza in the mornin.. ...well...cold KFC is good too...


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *nuttin better n cold pizza in the mornin.. ...well...cold KFC is good too... *


Sex in the morning beats them both.


----------



## Seig (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Sex in the morning beats them both.  *


But being able  to do them all at once takes true talent.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 21, 2003)

Please, some of us are eating.......


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Please, some of us are eating.......
> 
> *



*munching peanuts*


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *But being able  to do them all at once takes true talent. *


Ah, Reverend Seig from the Church of Costanza.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 21, 2003)

Honey Baked Ham....mmmmm

I even found a good recipe:



> Words: © 1994 by Tom Smith
> Music: "Honey, I Miss You"
> 
> See the tree, how big it's grown
> ...


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 21, 2003)

Piglet's dead??  awwwwwwwwwwwwwww.. *moment of silence*   

Ok the moment's over.. Ribs??

*sorry..


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 21, 2003)

> *
> I debuted this at Dorsai Thing 19 in Ann Arbor, MI, and got one of the best reactions of my career: A room full of large, tough men and sleek, dangerous women, hardened by lives of combat and survival, all sitting there with quavering lips, blubbering, "You killed Piglet!"
> *




Ok, now I have lived in Ann Arbor Michigan and I have hung in its' worse bars and clubs, and believe me they are no where near this comment.  

Now the next city over Ypsilanti MI, could have some real bad men and women.  

Yet, Flint and Detroit have much worse elements, and this is where I grew up and worked to help pay for college .


Oh Wait this was a comedian and he was making a joke for peple to laugh, Now! I get it !  

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Ah, Reverend Seig from the Church of Costanza. *


Sorry, I don't get it.


----------



## Ender (Aug 22, 2003)

ok..where are the pop arts?..I need more fruit in my diet.


----------



## Ender (Aug 22, 2003)

ooops..pop tarts..*G


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 22, 2003)

My favorites are beer, chips, pizza and watching football. 
Least favorites, just having to clean up afterwards.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *nuttin better n cold pizza in the mornin.. ...well...cold KFC is good too... *



:barf:  ....... No thanks.


----------



## Seig (Aug 23, 2003)

Cold left over chinese isn't bad if you don't put the rice in with it


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 23, 2003)

I'll stick to sushi....


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *My favorites are beer, chips, pizza and watching football.
> Least favorites, just having to clean up afterwards. *



Haha.  I agree with you all except for the beer and football.  I seriously can not stand the taste of beer and football to me is so boring.  If you give me some soda instead of the beer and some NASCAR racing at Talladega (my favorite track), you'll get one happy camper.  Oh yeah, and to be nice, if ya throw in some Dale Jr./Mike Waltrip commercials, I'll have a great day.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Cold left over chinese isn't bad if you don't put the rice in with it *



Now that's just foul.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Sorry, I don't get it. *


It's a rather obscure reference.  In one episode of Seinfeld, George Costanza was finally able to combine his three favorite things: sex, food, and TV.  It was practically a religious experience for him, and your post reminded me of it.  I guess I should have explained it at the time.  Sorry. :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *It's a rather obscure reference.  In one episode of Seinfeld, George Costanza was finally able to combine his three favorite things: sex, food, and TV.  It was practically a religious experience for him, and your post reminded me of it.  I guess I should have explained it at the time.  Sorry. :asian: *




Sex Food and Tv........TOGETHER! :erg:


How did he do this and is it possible?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Sex Food and Tv........TOGETHER! :erg:
> 
> 
> How did he do this and is it possible?  *


He found a partner who was similarly inclined.
As for the plausibility, well... I've never been able to combine more than two myself, so I can't say.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 23, 2003)

lists a great Low-tek recipie called simply "PUNK"

Take a Loaf of Fresh Wonderbread and cut the top of the bag off.  Fan the slices out in the bottom of the bag, so they are still standing but separated from each other...

Spray Cheese Wiz inbetween all the slices liberally.

Mash the bread together into a Giant Ball. Remove the plastic from the bottom.  Moisten the surface of the ball and "smooth" the ball out.

Serve With Beer.  

OI! OI!  :drinkbeer


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Cold left over chinese isn't bad if you don't put the rice in with it *



Well, it's a good thing that microwave ovens were invented to prep last night's leftovers... :nuke:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Well, it's a good thing that microwave ovens were invented to prep last night's leftovers... :nuke: *



All I can say is that I had 20 - 30 frog legs tonight AND man were they good.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Well, it's a good thing that microwave ovens were invented to prep last night's leftovers... :nuke: *




Amen to that, was just eating all the chinese leftovers from last night and DAMN! Do I feel fat


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *All I can say is that I had 20 - 30 frog legs tonight AND man were they good. *


 you mean there's 10 -15 poor frogs rolling around in wheelchairs somewhere?  that's sad


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *you mean there's 10 -15 poor frogs rolling around in wheelchairs somewhere?  that's sad  *



Give or take a couple. The kids had some also. All three of them like frog legs.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Give or take a couple. The kids had some also. All three of them like frog legs. *



well when we go to the chinese buffet after the seminar.. you'll be in the running with Chronuss.. man he loves them too~!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 24, 2003)

11:56 Am.. I'm hungry.. tummy's all grumbly and Seig's been playing C&C Red Strike since 6 am~!!!


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *11:56 Am.. I'm hungry.. tummy's all grumbly and Seig's been playing C&C Red Strike since 6 am~!!! *



lol, Man...I was still sleeping at 6 am.  Didn't get home till about midnight last night.  The stock car races went a little longer that expected....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *11:56 Am.. I'm hungry.. tummy's all grumbly and Seig's been playing C&C Red Strike since 6 am~!!! *



A boy needs time to play with his toys and games.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *A boy needs time to play with his toys and games.  *




Aint that the truth


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *well when we go to the chinese buffet after the seminar.. you'll be in the running with Chronuss.. man he loves them too~!! *



Excellent.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *A boy needs time to play with his toys and games.  *



I agree brother Rich.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 24, 2003)

Yep so true.. guys do need time to play with their toys and games.. and Seig's never been held back by me.. 

Just got back from chinese lunch buffet.. oh it was good~!!  Too bad they don't have a seperate dining room otherwise I would say we have after the seminar party there..~!

He's back to playing his game.. I'm keeping myself occupied kinda sorta *G*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Yep so true.. guys do need time to play with their toys and games.. and Seig's never been held back by me.*



I wish you could explain that to Heather.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I wish you could explain that to Heather.  *



I can't understand why alot of women have issues with  toys and games.. maybe cuz I like to play as much as guys do.. 

If I want attention.. I just *poke* Seig


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I can't understand why alot of women have issues with  toys and games.. maybe cuz I like to play as much as guys do..
> 
> If I want attention.. I just *poke* Seig  *



Sweetie, you are too cool!!! This must be another reason why he picked 'ya.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Sweetie, you are too cool!!! This must be another reason why he picked 'ya. *



awwww  thanks Jason ~!  Years of experience and learning from my mistakes tis all   Life's way too short to think another person should make me happy. ...that's my own job.. they just make it a whole lot happier 
And that includes Friends too


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *awwww  thanks Jason ~!  Years of experience and learning from my mistakes tis all  *



Too bad the women that i have come in contact with in my life didn't have that philosophy.:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Too bad the women that i have come in contact with in my life didn't have that philosophy.:asian: *



I'm told I'm a rare one .. too bad too..cuz there wouldn't be such a large rift between the sexes...

*PS Viewers.. this is a Kitchen topic.. Recipe for *insert whatcha like here *G*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I'm told I'm a rare one .. *



I agree


----------



## Ender (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm medium rare...


----------



## Seig (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *A boy needs time to play with his toys and games.  *


I won as the allies.  Now I'm playing the Soviets.  I'll probably sit and finish that one next weekend.  Then I have the expansion pack to play.


----------



## Seig (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I'm told I'm a rare one .. too bad too..cuz there wouldn't be such a large rift between the sexes...
> 
> *PS Viewers.. this is a Kitchen topic.. Recipe for *insert whatcha like here *G* *


This boys and girls is a recipe for a *HAPPY* marriage.  Tess and I have a lot of things in common, but we also ahve some activites that we enjoy on or own.  The entire _trick_ is learning to meld them so that it is not always one sided.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *This boys and girls is a recipe for a HAPPY marriage.  Tess and I have a lot of things in common, but we also ahve some activites that we enjoy on or own.  The entire trick is learning to meld them so that it is not always one sided. *



Best of luck to the both of you.:asian:


----------



## Seig (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Best of luck to the both of you.:asian: *


Why luck?  It's worked for 7 years.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Why luck?  It's worked for 7 years. *



Awesome. :asian:


----------



## Seig (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah, who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Shodan (Sep 2, 2003)

Congrats on your happy marriage of 7 years!!  We have one (also very happy) of 4 years so far, will be 5 in May!!  

  I have to put my dinner from the other night on here though before I forget!!  It was soooooo yummy!!  I bought a smoked (fully cooked) ham from the grocery store and cut it into slices- I put it on a cookie sheet on foil and marinated it with this (as suggested in my Better Homes cookbook):
  1/2 cup brown sugar
  2 Tbsp orange juice
  1 teaspoon dry mustard (powder)

  All that mixed together and then I put half of it on one side of the ham, baked at 350 degrees for 6 minutes, turned them over and put the other half of the glaze on the other side and baked for another 6 minutes.........man was it good!!

  With this, I fixed the following potato casserole recipe:

  2 pounds frozen cottage hash browns (thawed)
  2 cups sour cream
  1/2 cup margarine
  1/4 teaspoon pepper
  1 can cream of chicken soup
  2 cups grated cheese (I used mozzarella)
  1/2 cup chopped onion
  2 cups crushed corn flakes (I used Special K)

  Mix all but the margarine and cereal together.  Put in a 9 x 13 inch buttered dish.  Mix together 2 cups crushed cereal and 1/2 cup margarine (melted).  Drizzle over potato mixture.  Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes.

  So......we had the ham, the potato casserole and then I also made up some mixed veggies to go with it.

  Yummers!!!!!!  My husband gave it a good rating too!!  

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 2, 2003)

While were at it. I picked up a chinese cookbook last saturday. I would like to know where I can pick up some of the spices and/or veggies, sauces etc. If anyone knows please post or P.M. me so I can take a look for stuff. Thank you in advance.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *While were at it. I picked up a chinese cookbook last saturday. I would like to know where I can pick up some of the spices and/or veggies, sauces etc. If anyone knows please post or P.M. me so I can take a look for stuff. Thank you in advance. *



what kinda grocery stores do you have Jason .. any upscale ones have pretty good selection of oriental seasonings etc.. if you can't find them locally .. asian market or such.. Try here online 
http://www.allfoodrecipes.com/food/Chinese_food.htm

Have fun~!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Congrats on your happy marriage of 7 years!!  We have one (also very happy) of 4 years so far, will be 5 in May!!
> 
> I have to put my dinner from the other night on here though before I forget!!  It was soooooo yummy!!  I bought a smoked (fully cooked) ham from the grocery store and cut it into slices- I put it on a cookie sheet on foil and marinated it with this (as suggested in my Better Homes cookbook):
> ...



oh that sounds Great~!!!   I'll have to give it a try *G*

Thanks ~!!
Tess


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 2, 2003)

I'm happy being single.   single = no more of  :soapbox: ...and this, boys and girls...is GREAT.  :ubercool:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I'm happy being single.   single = no more of  :soapbox: ...and this, boys and girls...is GREAT.  :ubercool: *



I never :soapbox:  and you know it


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *I never :soapbox:  and you know it*



true....you do, though, on the days that end in "y" and twice on Sundays...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 2, 2003)

..ack...I'm purple...eeh...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 2, 2003)

Best Waffles in NYC

Ingredients:
2 cups flour
1/4 tsp salt
4 oz honey
1 1/2 tsp baking soda
1 1/2 cups buttermilk
2 eggs, separated
4 oz sweet butter
1/2 tsp vanilla
1 tsp cinnamon

Instructions:
Mix dry ingredients together until fully blended. Separately, stir all the wet ingredients except the egg whites. Blend both dry and wet ingredients, stirring until smooth. Whisk the egg whites until they are frothy and add to the mixture. This can be used either immediately or allowed to stand in the refrigerator. Ready for the waffle machine, or pancakes! Serve immediately.

Serves 5-6 persons.


don't let Chronuss see these.. or if so.. hide the whipped cream ~!!

*ignoring that last comment bout everyday ending with a Y..  Purple is right.. gonna be black and blue too *sweet smile*


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I'm happy being single.   single = no more of  :soapbox: ...and this, boys and girls...is GREAT.  :ubercool: *



I think we hear more of that come out of you than we do the females  .


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Best Waffles in NYC
> 
> Ingredients:
> ...



Um, Tess those sound really good and I didn't have dinner so it sounds even better.  I'm gonna have to make those, love waffles.  As for Chad and the whip cream  yea that's true :feedtroll  he like's waffles with his whip cream..hehe


----------



## Seig (Sep 3, 2003)

He does tend to do strange things to his food.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

'Fried' Green Tomatoes

 Recipe By     : Low-Fat & Fast Meatless Recipes
 Serving Size  : 6    Preparation Time :0:00
 Categories    : Low-Fat                          Tomatoes
                 Vegetarian

   Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
 --------  ------------  --------------------------------
      1/2  cup           yellow cornmeal
      1/2  cup           fresh bread crumbs
    1      teaspoon      paprika
      1/2  teaspoon      salt
      1/2  teaspoon      black pepper
           dash          cayenne pepper -- opt
    4      large         green tomatoes
                         - cut horizontally into 1/2" thick slices
    1                    egg white -- beaten w/ 2 T. water
                         Parmesan cheese

    Preheat oven to 450 degrees. In a shallow dish, combine cornmeal, 
 bread crumbs, paprika, salt, pepper and cayenne, if desired; set aside.
    Lightly coat a baking sheet with vegetable cooking spray; set 
 aside.	Dip each tomato slice in egg white mixture, then dredge in
cornmeal-bread crumb mixture to coat.  Place slices in a single lay
 er on prepared baking sheet.  Spray tops of slices with vegetable 
 cooking spray.
    Bake 30 minutes, or until golden brown.  Sprinkle with Parmesan 
 cheese during last 5 minutes of baking if desired.  Serve immediately.	Makes 6
servings.
    Per serving:  85 calories, 1 g fat, 2 g fiber.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

CANTALOUPE CREAM PIE

I dunno.. Haven't tried it. .sound preposterous but with all the cantaloupes around... who knows 

if anyone makes it. . let me know ~!!



 Recipe By     : Unknown

 Serving Size  : 1    Preparation Time :0:00
 Categories    : Desserts                         Pies

   Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
 --------  ------------  --------------------------------
    1       c            Sugar
    2       tb           Flour, all-purpose
    3                    Egg -- beaten
    1       c            Cantaloupe -- pureed
    1       t            Vanilla extract
    2       tb           Butter (or marg.)
    1                    Pastry shell -- 8", baked
    1       c            Whipping cream -- whipped

   Combine sugar and flour in a saucepan; add eggs, mixing well.  Stir in
   cantaloupe puree.  Cook over medium heat 8 to 10 minutes, stirring
   constantly, until mixture boils and thickens.  Remove from heat, and stir
   in vanilla and butter.  Cool.

   Pour filling into pastry shell; spread evenly with whipped cream. Chill.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

Ahhh with the advent of fall and a plethora of apples.. good ole Pink applesauce.. 

3/4 c. water
  12 med. apples
  3/4 c. sugar
  1/4 c. red hots
    Wash, peel and core apples; cut into quarters.  Slice into two or
  three pieces and place in saucepan.  Add water; cover.  Cook over
  medium heat for 10-15 minutes or until tender.  Remove from heat;
  add red hots and sugar.  Stir until red hots dissolve.  Serves 24.

you can also press through a ricer for a smoother texture


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 3, 2003)

*Reminds Kaith that he said if this thread was successful enough that a "Food" forum would be made*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *what kinda grocery stores do you have Jason .. *



Thanks for the link. I'm sure it'll come in handy. Mostly we shop at Meijer's over here and superKroger. My friend was just telling me that in columbus there are japanese grocery stores there. Being in between Cleveland & Columbus there isn't anything directly here. He also made mention to having a friend live in the Cleveland area that had Japanese, Chinese, & Thai grocery stores but didn't know where they were. Again I'll ask if someone reading here knows of such stores post them please or P.M. me.:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *'Fried' Green Tomatoes *



 I'll pass.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2003)

A Food Forum on a martial arts site--sounds like an invitation to a food fight!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Thanks for the link. I'm sure it'll come in handy. Mostly we shop at Meijer's over here and superKroger. My friend was just telling me that in columbus there are japanese grocery stores there. Being in between Cleveland & Columbus there isn't anything directly here. He also made mention to having a friend live in the Cleveland area that had Japanese, Chinese, & Thai grocery stores but didn't know where they were. Again I'll ask if someone reading here knows of such stores post them please or P.M. me.:asian: *



I hope you find a good supplier Jason .. then you can come cook for me *G*
Funny thing is .. I'm half Thai..   Thai dyed Scot to be exact.. I know. .I know. .strange combination.. hehee.. but Seig and I had a Thai roomie in Florida for awhile. .and man could he cook.. he made one dish with morning glories and chicken and that was soooooooo spicy.. but great flavor.. you could taste the heat but it didn't kill ya .. almost but not  quite *G*  I miss him~!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *He does tend to do strange things to his food. *



nah...it just happens to be I like waffles with my whipped cream...:EG:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> * I'll pass. *



yeah man, those South of the Mason Dixon line  sure eat weird *G*


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *nah...it just happens to be I like waffles with my whipped cream...:EG: *



*will attest to that I've watched you pay homage to your creation of whipped cream and a hint of waffle flavor~!
 oh but I do like whipped cream.. Freshly made by hand.. oh yeah.. ~!!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 3, 2003)

Tess...we _ARE_ south of the Mason Dixon line...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *Tess...we ARE south of the Mason Dixon line... *



Rats.. foiled again.. shhhhh Chad.. I am thinking ...

hey you're following me..~!!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *.. I am thinking ... *



ack!....stand back...!!   :redeme:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *ack!....stand back...!!   :redeme: *




*whispering.. tomorrow.. tomorrow..

oh yes.. topic..


Shrimp and Crab Enchiladas

Ingredients 	   	


12 (12 inch) flour tortillas
1 pound medium shrimp - peeled and deveined
1 (6 ounce) can crab meat, drained
8 ounces Monterey Jack cheese, shredded
1 (20 ounce) can green enchilada sauce
1 (16 ounce) container sour cream
1 bunch green onions, chopped

 Directions
1 	Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).
2 	Lay tortillas on a flat surface. In the middle of each tortilla place cheese, crab, and shrimp (ration the ingredients so that each tortilla will contain an equal amount of cheese, crab, and shrimp. Make sure to set aside some cheese to sprinkle on top of the tortillas). Roll the tortillas so that the seafood cheese mixture is held securely inside of the tortilla.
3 	Place rolled tortillas (enchiladas) side by side in a 9x13 inch baking pan.
4 	Pour green enchilada sauce over all of the enchiladas, the green sauce should cover the enchiladas completely. Sprinkle the remaining cheese over the enchiladas.
5 	Cover an d bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 30 minutes.
6 	Uncover the enchiladas and cook an additional 15 minutes. Serve hot garnished with sour cream and green onions.


----------



## Seig (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *A Food Forum on a martial arts site--sounds like an invitation to a food fight! *


 Yeah, carrots and celery for stick fighting.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 4, 2003)

This one has absolutely no purpose other than getting enough sugar in your system to knock a horse out.....

Eclair cake:

2 large boxes instant vanilla pudding
1 large container whipped cream
2 box graham crackers
1 container of chocolate icing

Mix pudding as directed on the box.  Put pudding in the fridge until it is firm.  Fold whipped cream into pudding.
Line a dish with crackers, cover crackers with layer of pudding about 1 in. thick.  Add another layer of crackers then another layer of the pudding, repeat until all the pudding has been used and top with a final layer of graham crackers.  Put icing in microwave for about 20 seconds to soften it and cover the top layer of graham crackers with it.  Put the entire thing in the fridge to chill.

You can add banana slices to the pudding if you want and can substitute another flavor of pudding or icing if vanilla and chocolate isn't your thing.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 4, 2003)

Letch.. oh that sounds decadent~!!!
*Hits Print *G*


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 4, 2003)

> Letch.. oh that sounds decadent~!!!



It's best after sitting in the fridge all night.  For those of you who are diabetic all the ingredients can be found with artificial sweetener.


----------



## Michelle (Sep 4, 2003)

Balut.  <--- they tell me its good but I just can't seem to make myself try it.  Anyone here had it?


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michelle _
> *Balut.  <--- they tell me its good but I just can't seem to make myself try it.  Anyone here had it? *



Hi Michelle.. welcome to the Board 

Balut eh..  no I don't think I'll be trying it after reading this article.. ~!!


Balut
By Jan Gundlach

The wayward nature of the itik (native Filipino duck) must be the reason for an unusual Filipino delicacy - balut - a fertilised egg with a partially developed duckling, which is eaten boiled. Balut is a very nutritious snack food, which most Filipinos appreciate. However, non-Filipinos generally take a bit of convincing before taking their first bite.

The itik is a poor mother. She does not sit on her eggs to warm them up till the time they are hatched. Hence, the eggs have to be incubated by man, which in the Philippines has been traditionally done in a home-scale hatchery called a balutan.

Only the strong-shelled and apparently fertile eggs are selected for balut-making. These are detected by "candling" and also by snapping the shell hard enough with the fingers to cause breakage of the thin shells.

The selected eggs are first incubated between bags of toasted palay (whole rice grains with husk) or ipa (rice husk) to stimulate the body temperature of the mother duck (42C). The set-up is then layered with sako (burlap bags) to serve as insulators. Complete development or hatching takes place within 28 days of incubation. After six days the eggs are tested and those discovered to be infertile are itlog na maalat (salt-cured) or sold as sariwa (fresh). Those which are fertile but have failed to develop at normal speed are detected and separated on the 14th day of incubation. They are boiled and sold as penoy. Their appearance is similar to a hard-cooked duck egg. Eco, those containing dead embryos, are spoiled and have no market value.

The balut are those incubated up to the 18th day and which contain a healthy living embryo. Like penoy, they are boiled and eaten as a snack food. In fact, these two are sold together just as one is given a choice of coffee or tea. Filipinos are used to the calls of young street vendors peddling their wares: "Balut . . . penoy!"

The methods described above are the traditional cottage-level methods of balut-making, which are still prevalent today. At various times, suggestions have been made to mechanise the process using an incubator similar to the ones used in chicken egg hatcheries. Such a system would be more efficient; temperature control is more accurate and it would eliminate the cumbersome procedure of heating the ipa or palay. However, country folk still have to be assured of its commercial feasibility.

Balut and penoy are traditionally considered aphrodisiacs. While it is true that they have high nutrient values, (containing proteins, vitamin E and minerals and provide a source of energy) there is no hard evidence to prove this. Aphrodisiacs or not, balut and penoy are enjoyed by millions of Filipinos.

For the non-Filipino, an adventurous spirit, a desire to explore the unknown and the ability to be open-minded are essential to the enjoyment of balut. A combination of saltiness and tartness, softness and crunchiness, a sensation of sweetness, the degree of resistance to the bite, the viscosity and stickiness are the rewards.

Today, the humble balut has been slicked over, enveloped in puff pastry, oven-baked, perfumed with various spices and undergone so many transformations that it is a minor miracle that the poor thing still manages to remember that it really is nothing more than a duck&#65533;s egg. Any self-respecting balut will tell you that it is best served and eaten plain. Here&#65533;s how:

1.Take a freshly boiled balut in one hand. 2.Make sure you have the "flat" bottom of the balut facing you and tap it lightly on any hard surface until you see hairline crack form on its surface. 3.Remove bits of shell until you have a cavity the size of a penny. 4.Inside the cavity you will find a paper-thin film of white tissue. Remove this. 5.Drop in a pinch of rock salt, place the opening to your lips, tip your head back and slurp up the broth. Delicious. 6.Widen the cavity by removing more bits of shell until you have enough exposed to be able to bite off a sizeable chunk of the balut. Don&#65533;t forget to sprinkle more rock salt. 7.Go on eating until you get to the bato (rock) or the hard white portion. Discard. 8.When you get to the bottom, there will be a little more broth left over. Drop in a minute pinch of salt and drink up.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 5, 2003)

I've heard of balut before.  I've got a strong stomach, cast iron almost, but I just don't think I could keep that down.


----------



## Michelle (Sep 5, 2003)

Hiya Tess!  Thanks for the welcome.  I'm with you guys... don't think I could keep it down.  Maybe if we didn't know what it was before we tried it??  That and raw quail eggs at the sushi bar... seems like a salmonella bomb waiting to happen.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michelle _
> *Hiya Tess!  Thanks for the welcome.  I'm with you guys... don't think I could keep it down.  Maybe if we didn't know what it was before we tried it??  That and raw quail eggs at the sushi bar... seems like a salmonella bomb waiting to happen.   *




Sushi.. *runs and hides.. No thanks.. I like my food 'cooked' the regular way.. *G*

salmonella and whatever other airborne bugs the lurk around~!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Balut eh..  no I don't think I'll be trying it after reading this article.. ~!!
> 
> Balut
> ...




Personally I have never heard of it until now. Also I can tell you that I will never eat such a thing.:barf:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Sushi.. *runs and hides.. No thanks.. I like my food 'cooked' the regular way..*



Agreed; now where are those frog legs?


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Agreed; now where are those frog legs? *



*G*  Seig, Chronuss, TheRustyOne,Kathie, and maybe a couple others and myself are going to journey up to Hagerstown tomorrow and check out a Chinese buffet. If it passes our test, we'll probably go to that one after the seminar as it's alot closer to here.. If they have frog legs.. you can be sure Chad will be rating them for you~!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **G*  Seig, Chronuss, TheRustyOne,Kathie, and maybe a couple others and myself are going to journey up to Hagerstown tomorrow and check out a Chinese buffet. If it passes our test, we'll probably go to that one after the seminar as it's alot closer to here.. If they have frog legs.. you can be sure Chad will be rating them for you~!!! *



Be sure to post the review.


----------



## Seig (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Be sure to post the review. *


Great Shrimp, good crab legs, no frog legs and dead things I could not identify, probably not WV roadkill.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Great Shrimp, good crab legs, *



Cool 



> no frog legs



 



> and dead things I could not identify, probably not WV roadkill.



That's just plain gross.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Cool
> 
> 
> ...



we shan't be indulging in any WV Roadkill I have you know. .though the other day we stopped by this Farmers market and I swear to God there was a bag of WV Roadkill breading mix for sale~!!!!


----------



## Seig (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *we shan't be indulging in any WV Roadkill I have you know. .though the other day we stopped by this Farmers market and I swear to God there was a bag of WV Roadkill breading mix for sale~!!!!
> *


Makes fine possum!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Makes fine possum! *



*quirks a brow* with a curled lip*  narrowing eyes*


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 10, 2003)

> *quirks a brow* with a curled lip* narrowing eyes*


Hey, he coulda asked for a side of okra to go with the possum... and we all know how you "love" okra. 

Don't worry 'bout the possum though.  It's getting close on to deer season and soon you'll be up to your eyeballs in venison.  BTW, Seig, I saw that your area is listed as the #4 area in the country for trophy white tail this year.  Happy hunting!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Hey, he coulda asked for a side of okra to go with the possum... and we all know how you "love" okra.
> 
> Don't worry 'bout the possum though.  It's getting close on to deer season and soon you'll be up to your eyeballs in venison.  BTW, Seig, I saw that your area is listed as the #4 area in the country for trophy white tail this year.  Happy hunting! *



yeah that and green fried maters.. glad they are all ripe now *gloats gleefully* 
I'm still up to my eyeballs in Venison~!!  actually my hands are very cold from digging some outta the chest freezer for dinner tonight.. gonna try it in a stir fry ~!
Oh he'll bring home yet another face for the wall *rolling eyes ~!!!! 
*muttering about men* heheee


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 10, 2003)

> I'm still up to my eyeballs in Venison~!! actually my hands are very cold from digging some outta the chest freezer for dinner tonight.. gonna try it in a stir fry ~!



Venison stir fry sounds great!  I don't count points on bucks anymore... I count bowls of venison stew.   There is nothing quite like a hot bowl of venison stew and some cornbread when the weather turns cold.  uh-oh my eyes just glazed over and my mouth started watering.  I'd better go get something to eat.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 29, 2003)

Here's a recipe I got from my dad this weekend.  The kids liked it and I think the next batch I'll fine tune it a bit more for my taste.

BBQ Hotdogs

2 packs hotdogs
1/2 cup onions (finely chopped)
1 tsp butter
1 tsp black pepper
2 tbsp sugar
2 tsp mustard
1/2 cup ketchup
6 tsp worchestershire sauce
2 tbsp vinegar

Saute onions in butter til clear add all other ingredients to bowl and mix well.  Line a casserole dish with the hotdogs and pour mixture over hotdogs.  Bake, covered, at 350 for 25-30 minutes.

This has a very light bite to it.  If you prefer a hotter recipe add tabasco (1/2 tsp) or red pepper.  I prefer the way my mom does it when she makes a batch just for me... add 1 tsp "Hell Hot" or any other hot sauce with a skull and crossbones on the label.:angry:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2003)

Oh I am sure Seig would love this one theLetch~!!  He likes hotdogs and hot stuff *G*
Thanks for the recipe.. will be sure to try it out~!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2003)

Bloomin' Onion and Dippin' Sauce
Recipe By : Roberta Haferkamp
Serving Size : 4 
Preparation Time :0:45

1/2 cup mayonnaise -- lowfat okay
2 Tablespoons horseradish sauce
2 teaspoons catsup
1/4 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon dried oregano
1 dash black pepper
1 dash cayenne pepper
1 each egg -- beaten
1 cup milk -- lowfat okay
1 cup flour
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 1/2 teaspoons cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1/8 teaspoon dried thyme
1 each large Vadalia onion -- flowered

-Combine the mayonnaise, horseradish sauce, catsup, paprika, salt, oregano, and peppers in small bowl.
-Refrigerate until needed.
-Combine the egg and milk in a medium bowl.
-Combine the flour, salt, peppers, and thyme in medium bowl.
-Dip large, "flowered" Vidalia onion in wet mixture, then in dry mixture.
-Repeat.
-Refrigerate coated onion for at least 15 minutes.
-Fry in 350 degree oil for 10 minutes.

NOTES : Dip fried onion "petals" in the tangy sauce for a perfect combination. 

Seig and I picked up a 'flowering onion' machine at a flea market couple weeks ago and attempted making our first blooming onion.. it was very good~! though found we should of used a smaller onion.. as it split in areas, but it was very tasty~! 

This recipe looked good to me


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2003)

Long John Silver's Batter

 Recipe By     :
 Serving Size  : 1    Preparation Time :0:00
 Categories    : Seafood                          Dressings
                 Fish And Seafood

   Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
 --------  ------------  --------------------------------
                         Bisquick
                         Pancake mix
                         Club soda

 With wire whisk whip together equal parts Bisquick & boxed pancake mix with
  club soda till it's the consistency of buttermilk. Moisten fish fillets in
  water & then coat lightly but evenly in flour. Let dry on waxed paper 5
 minutes. Spear pieces one at a time with tip of sharp knife & coat in
 batter. Deep fry in 385F oil, about 4 minutes each side, till crispy and
 browned. Do not use tongs or coating will break apart.



Club Soda.. whoda thunk it


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2003)

Arby's Sauce

(recipes from CopyKat.com)

Ease of Cooking: Beginner
Serving Size: varies

Notes:
This is ketchup with a kick. No one does this better than Arby's. We did find that Lea & Perrins gave the best flavor for this sauce.

Ingredients:
1 C. Water
1/2 C. Catsup
2 Tbsp. Brown Sugar
1/4 C. White Vinegar
3/4 tsp. Onion Powder
3/4 tsp. Garlic Powder
1/2 tsp. Paprika
3 Tbsp. Worcestershire Sauce (Lea & Perrins)
1/8 tsp. Salt
1/8 tsp. Cayenne Pepper
Corn Starch Mixture (thickening mixture)
1 Tbsp. Corn Starch
2 Tbsp. Water
Mix well set aside.

Preparation:
Place all sauce ingredients in a blender and blend on high speed for 15 - 20 seconds. Pour ingredients into a small saucepan, heat on medium low. Simmer gently for twenty minutes, stirring several times. After twenty minutes add cornstarch mixture, stir well. When sauce begins to thickens let simmer on a very low temperature for ten minutes. Remove from heat and let cool.
Mixture will be similar in thickness to steak sauce. Store in a covered container in the refrigerator. This sauce is a nice change on hamburgers or pastrami, and great dipping sauce for hot wings


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2003)

Cracker Barrel Store Hash Brown Casserole II




Ingredients:
1 bag frozen country style hash browns
1/2 C. (or so) onion, chopped fine
Jane's crazy mixed-up salt, to taste
1 1/2 - 2 C. Colby cheese, shredded (I love cheese-- but in this case, more is not necessarily better)
1 can cream of chicken soup




Preparation:
Cook hash browns, onions, and season to taste in a skillet. You will need to add a little butter or oil, cook until the hash browns are tender, and brown. Drain the hash browns and set aside. Then mix together cheese and cream of chicken soup in a separate bowl Add hash browns to mixture, then transfer into a buttered 2 qt. casserole dish and cook at 350 for 30 minutes or until golden brown.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2003)

Cracker Barrel Old Country Store Fried Apples


Notes:
Source SOAR Recipe Archive

Ingredients:
6 Tart apples; sliced
1 tsp. Lemon juice
1/4 C. Bacon drippings
1/4 C. Brown sugar
1/8 tsp. Salt
1 tsp. Cinnamon
1 dash of nutmeg


Preparation:
In a large skillet, melt bacon drippings. Pour apples evenly over skillet bottom. Sprinkle lemon juice over them, then brown sugar, then salt. Cover and cook over low heat for 15 minutes until apples are tender and juicy. Sprinkle with cinnamon & nutmeg. 

No wonder they are so good.. *points to the bacon drippings *G*


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Sep 29, 2003)

I like curry and Cajun foods, primarily... stuff like Jambalaya (my favourite comfort food... it's made up of cayenne pepper sauces, sausages, shrimp, blackened chicken strips, rice, and all sorts of good stuff), Shrimp creole, etc.

Vis-a-vis Curry... I don't know if anybody's mentioned it, but if you go to any good Indian market, or a rather good supermarket (like A&P and Lawblaws up here in Canada), you can find a brand of curry paste and sauces called Pataks. They're Indian, originally, I believe, and they are SOOOO good it's not even funny. Don't waste your time on the canned crap, or that fake "curry powder" bull. Get yourself a jar of the real curry paste. What you do then is get some natural yogurt, without any flavour to it, mix the paste and the yogurt, then marinade the meat or veggies of choice for the curry, then cook in the oven for as long as needed to make it cooked. Bingo, all-natural curry. 

Or, get a jar of Pataks curry, and do the following (nice and simple for us college folks!):

You'll need:
1 Onion (per every 2-3 people... more and you'll need more, obviously!)
1 pepper (same as above, any colour)
2 chicken breasts or a platter of cubed or beef hip strips (both can be found at any cold meat section of your local grocer), and again, this assumes one or two people... any more, and you'll need more food!
OR Vegetable equivalent to a meat staple, like soy or some such, if you prefer. Tofu also works, but not for us carnivores!
Curry of choice! (Rogan Josh is a good mild curry for beef and veggies, as is Korma for chicken and veggies, while Madras and Vindaloo are the ones designed to strip wall paper... they're very good, too, but they'll give you a good kick!) 
A pan or two, and a working stove (you'd be amazed how many don't work in a student house here in Kingston!)
Vegetable oil

Step one: Slice up 1 onion and 1 pepper (any colour, your choice, though I like green the best with curry!).
Step two: put a small amount (a table spoon or so) on the pan, and fry up the onion and peppers till the onion's a nice brown colour, and the pepper is cooked properly. This should be stove top. 
Step three: this is done while the above is being cooked. Prep your meat or primary veggie if you prefer vegetarian curry. This involves dicing the chicken or beef or whatever into small enough chunks that you can eat the whole thing without having to use your knife.
Step four: cook the meat or vegetable until thoroughly done (this to prevent salminella from chicken, for example) on another stovetop, or with the same pan as the veggies from above if they're done. MAKE SURE TO ADD OIL, UNLESS YOU LIKE SCRAPING OFF MEAT FROM YOUR PAN!!!
Step five: when all the material's been cooked, add it all together in one pan, add the curry of choice and simmer for about 20-30 minutes. If you don't have enough curry, add a little bit of water, but not too much, or else you're going to water it down and lose the flavour!
Step six: EAT IT ALL UP!!! 
Step seven: Say thank you to whoever made it, and lay back contentedly on the couch to watch tv!


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Sushi.. *runs and hides.. No thanks.. I like my food 'cooked' the regular way.. *G*
> 
> salmonella and whatever other airborne bugs the lurk around~!!! *



mmmmmm..... salmonella... 

Sorry, folks, I love sahimi and nagiri sushi both. Gimme the raw fish, and I'll slurp it down right here and now!


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 5, 2003)

Cliarlaoch.. ohh man that looks good.. I bet Seig would love it.. *G*


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 5, 2003)

Whatcha need: 8" Springform Pan, 3 Frozen Heath Bars, 16 oz Quality Cream Cheese, 3 Extra Large Eggs, Oreo Cookie Crumbs, Melted Butter, Sugar, Small Container of Real Whipping Cream, Vanilla Ya Ready?

Make a crust using melted butter and oreo crumbs press into the bottom and half way up the sides of a 8" springform pan.

Set to the side.

Grind up frozen Heath Bars in a food processor

Blend together with a wooden spoon the cream cheese & 1 Cup Sugar, Gently add the eggs stirring them in one at a time (very important DO NOT use a mixer, you'll ruin it) once all the eggs are folded in, add 1 tablsp of vanilla extract, finally... fold in 2/3 of the frozen heath bar crumbs

Take Cheese cake filling and pour it into the crust. Dont worry if it goes over the top of the sides of the crust...it doesnt matter.

Bake in a pre-heated oven at 300 degrees for one hour. Then shut off the oven and crack the door allowing the heat to escape SLOWLY for the next 1 1/2 hours

Remove from oven and refrigerate overnight

Ok So it's morning right?

Lets finish this

With a high speed mixer whip the whipping cream til high peaks form, slowly add sugar and vanilla to suit your taste.

Remove sides of the springform pan.

Spread whipping cream atop the now ready to eat cheesecake....sprinkle remaining heath toffee atop and serve.

(this recipe is compliments of a friend of mine who used to sell it for $2.50 per slice when he ran a catering business)


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 5, 2003)

6 Serrano chilis * 2 Jalapeno's * 1 Habanero (if you're  brave) * 1 lg clove garlic chopped * 4 Roma Tomatoes diced small * 2 cans Stewed Tomatoes * 1 can V8 Juice * 4 Green Onions sliced thin *1/3 cup Fresh Cilantro * Salt & Pepper * *~*~*~*~*~*~ Roughly chop 3 of the Serrano's,1 Jalapeno and the Habanero..(wear plastic gloves ,trust me on this).add this to blender * add chopped Garlic to blender * Pour 1/2 the V8 juice in Blender , blend on high speed untill all of mixture is finely minced and mixed well.....pour this mixture into a re-sealable bowl* pour 1 can of the stewed tomatoes into blender,pulse until chopped ,pour into bowl * add last can of stewed Tomatoes to blender...pulse lightly...leaving larger chunks in tomatoes...add this to bowl * chop all the Roma Tomatoes...salt them lightly.......then add to bowl * chop remaining Serranos and Jabanero into small dice and add to bowl * add chopped Cilantro * slice Green Onion in small slices , add to bowl * add salt and pepper small amounts at a time and mix well......taste until you have salt right, best if served cold...store in )refridgerator.......lasts up to 3 days...great on Taco's....Burritos..quesadillas...with chips...on chili....on fish....eggs....steak...great with 2 diced avocados and 1 cup of tiny cooked shrimp added to it .


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 5, 2003)

Ingredients

* 2 lb top sirloin (or ground beef if you insist) * 2 tblsp corn oil * 4 medium chopped white onions * 1 tblsp minced garlic * 4 10-oz cans Hot Chili Beans (optional) * 3 tblsp chili powder * 1 tblsp ground black pepper * 1 tblsp crushed cayenne pepper * 1 can Tomato juice (not sauce) * 8-qt pot

Cut sirloin into cubes 3/8-inch on a side. Add oil to pan, add heat under pan, add sirloin to oil. Stir. When meat is semi (sorta) browned or grey, add onions.

You'll get lots of moisture for a while, then as the onions go translucent, the moisture will reduce. Add chili powder, garlic and black pepper. Stir until well mixed.

Cook in pan, constantly stirring, until moisture has reduced to maybe a half a cup puddle in the pan.

Add beans to the pot. If you're a chili purist, skip the beans and double the meat. Add the crushed pepper and tomato juice. Stir, but do not taste.

Cover the pot, simmer on low for an hour and a half. Turn off the heat, and let it sit for an hour with the cover on. (this is important as the meat absorbs the spices) With your palette appropriately cleared and sharpened, taste the chili. Don't inhale with the spoonful of chili near your open mouth. Take another spoonful. Adjust seasoning until chewing, swallowing, and inhaling partially paralyzes the trachea at the bronchial juncture. (this determines how hot you like it 

Serve with minced onion, jalapeno, cheese, sour cream, crackers, cornbread, corn chips or however you like it best

This is from a friend in Minnesota.. She swears it's the best


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *'Fried' Green Tomatoes
> 
> Recipe By     : Low-Fat & Fast Meatless Recipes
> ...



Can this be done with red tomatoes also?

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 5, 2003)

I used to eat these when I was a kid traveling on vacation, but haven't seen them since.  I believe it is a Texas recipe (or possibily Lousiana).

Anyway, there were sliced gherkins of different types dipped in a variety of batter and then fried in hot oil.  Served by the dozen on large paper plates accompanied with sundry sauces.  

I liked the sweet gherkins the best made with a type of batter (the batter reminds me vaguely of the type now seen in French or Japanese restaurants).

I'm trying to recreate some childhood memories... If you now of a recipe for that, please share!

Thanks,

Looking through yesterday's window....

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey Ceicei 

I did a search on frying Gherkin Pickles on google heheee and this is what I got..

Did you mean: Flying Gherkin pickles  

Gave me a good giggle this morning~!!

All I'm finding is recipes for Frying Dill pickles but I think you could fiddle with the  herbs and spices in a dill recipe to meld with the sweetness of a gherkin.. or for that matter I would try a tempura batter if it's reminiscent of an asian type batter.. 
I'll keep my eyes open for you~!!

And no the Ripe tomatoes just don't hold up like the Green maters


----------



## Chuck (Oct 18, 2003)

Gazpacho 

6 Tomatoes 
1-1/2 cups tomato juice or V8 
1 medium cucumber, peeled, seeded and chopped 
1 medium onion, finely chopped 
1 small green bell pepper, finely chopped 
1 small clove garlic, minced 
1/4 cup olive oil or cooking oil
2 tablespoons vinegar 
1-teaspoon salt 
1/8-teaspoon pepper 
Few drops bottled pepper sauce 
Croutons or toasted bread cubes 

Plunge tomatoes into boiling water for 30 seconds to loosen skins, then immerse in cold water. Slip skins off; coarsely chop tomatoes. 
In a large mixing bowl combine the chopped tomatoes, tomato juice, chopped cucumber, onion, green pepper, garlic, olive oil, vinegar, salt, pepper and hot pepper sauce. Chill. If desired, add an ice cube to each serving. Top with croutons. Makes 6 servings.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 18, 2003)

JELLO SHOOTERS



3 oz. Jello, any flavor
1 c. boiling water
1 c. whiskey or 1/2 c. whiskey and 1/2 c. liqueur

Add water to dissolve Jello. Add last whiskey. Pour in individual serving cups (1 ounce). Put in refrigerate to set.

SUGGESTIONS:

Cherry Jello with 1/2 c. vodka and 1/2 cup cinnamon schnapps.

Orange Jello with 1 c. rum.

Lime Jello with 1 cup tequila.

Orange Jello with 1/4 c. peach schnapps, 1/4 cup 43 liqueur, and 1/2 cup vodka.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 20, 2003)

Those jello-shooters will sneak up on you really quickly!  

Here's what I made the family for dinner last night:

1 large roast
1 can golden mushroom soup
1 can french onion soup
1 package baby carrots
10-12 small red potatoes (quartered)

Place all of it in a crock pot for the day (6 or 7 hours).  The meat just fell apart.  Serve with green beans and corn or any other veggie that suits your mood.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2003)

Sex in a Pan

        2 c. flour
        2 sticks butter
        1/2 c. pecans

    Bake at 325 degrees for 25 minutes. Let cool.

        1 c. powdered sugar
        1 (8 oz.) pkg. cream cheese, softened
        1 c. Cool Whip

    Spread over crust.

        2 boxes instant vanilla pudding
        3 c. milk

    Beat 1 minute spread over second layer.

        Spread 2 1/2 c. Cool Whip over third layer.

    Shred Hershey's chocolate bar and sprinkle over top.

    Best when chilled!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 11, 2004)

Ok.. who's got some good fresh Veggie recipes?


----------



## Lisa (Aug 11, 2004)

My favorite summer salad.  This is what my mother-in-law makes all the time

Simply take Lettuce, White onion and Cucumber and mix with salt, pepper, sour creme and a little vinegar.  

The salad is best when the veggies are fresh from the garden.  I like using Leaf lettuce as opposed to head lettuce.  The onions should be strong and tangy.  Sometimes we throw in peppers and other veggies just for variety.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 11, 2004)

Sounds yummy~!! Thanks Nalia~!

Here's  a Very cool site that at first I thought was a game.. but it's for real~! 

Cooking by numbers


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 11, 2004)

You know, there's nothing quite like a good shiskabob. I like to grill/barbecue london broil, then cube it (I know, I know) while it's still on the side of rare, then skewer with pearl onions, cherry tomatoes, triangle cuts of bell pepper and zucchini, spritz with my air-pump oil mister, sprinkle with herbs and grill some more, just until the beef is where you want it. Then the veggies are crisp. Served with warm, fresh-baked bread...mmm. It's a relatively clean meal with not too much heaviness and rehydrating sun tea with orange and cinnamon to drink, frozen yogurt and berries for dessert and after clean up, lounge with a taste of 10-year aged port.

 *sigh* I'm in training. I had a peach for breakfast. I also had a peach for dinner last night. I will have a 4 oz. lean steak and raw, fresh veggies for lunch, 1/2 cup steamed brown rice with 1/2 cup veggies for dinner tonight, and lots of water.

  Could leave off the beef for a veggie sishkabob and substute tofu, I guess....

 I prefer to eat veggies clean and raw, crue d-ete style (sp?) - you can julienne them (when they're shaped like matchsticks) and toss them with anything to boost it up - chicken, tuna or turkey salad for instance. Do the same thing, bake up a little falafel and stuff it all in a pita pocket - or just the veggies, a little goat cheese and tahini dressing in a pita pocket.

  Toss them in with black beans, season and bake, serve with rice for a good vegetarian meal.

  *sigh*  Did I mention I'm in training?


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 11, 2004)

Speaking of barbecues and kebobs, here's an awesome way to eat your chicken.  Try it!

Cut chicken into 2 inch cubes
Chop up some white onion, size doesn't matter, its going to hit the garbage later anyway.  Should be equal volume of chicken and onion.
Put all that into a large bowl, cover with lemon juice, sprinkle on about 2 grams of crushed saffron.

Cover, leave it in the fridge for a day.

Skewer, and BBQ.  Its best if done really hot, and not touching the grill, like on a skewer stand.

Yummmm!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 11, 2004)

Shesulsa,

May I ask what you are in training for?  Some sort of competition I presume?  How much longer do you have and when your finished can you pig out?


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm training for my 8-hour black belt test in October.  Can I pig out when I'm done....I suppose I could, but I would like to keep my level of fitness beyond the test.  I'll probably have something with a cream sauce - like seafood fettucini alfredo with scallops, crawfish and shrimp, a nice tossed green salad and a glass or two of Sokol Blosser chardonnay.  Might have bacon and eggs for breakfast, too.  Burger and fries....

 *sigh*  I'm in training.


----------

